# What new shows are you looking forward to?



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Wife and went through the list of new premieres and between us are going to try the following:

Up All Night.
2 Broke Girls
Whitney
Person of Interest
Suburgatory
Revenge (maybe)
Last Man Standing
Boss
I hate My Teenage Daughter.

What is everyone looking forward to and are willing to try?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Person of Interest and Terra Nova are two I've decided to give a try. On the fence with Boss. If it had been casted differently, I would be all over it.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

This will be the first year ever I don't put my time into any new network TV shows. Last year, losing great shows like Chicago Code, Detroit 1-8-7 and Mad Love plus all the seasons past. I have been fooled to many times by network execs with there canceling at the drop of the hat


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Person of interest and Last man standing are it for us.. I might give Terra Nova a try but this type of show is not something I typically enjoy.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> This will be the first year ever I don't put my time into any new network TV shows. Last year, losing great shows like Chicago Code, Detroit 1-8-7 and Mad Love plus all the seasons past. I have been fooled to many times by network execs with there canceling at the drop of the hat


I hear you on that. Loved Chicago Code. But don't blame the networks, blame the viewers, or lack thereof.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Ringer
Series Premier
CW
Tuesday, September 13, 2011 (9/8c)


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I hear you on that. Loved Chicago Code. But don't blame the networks, blame the viewers, or lack thereof.


Actually the ratings were not as bad as other shows that were not cancelled, they should have given it one more season or tried it out on the FX network


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Actually the ratings were not as bad as other shows that were not cancelled, they should have given it one more season or tried it out on the FX network


My guess is that is was too expensive to produce to warrant another season of low[ish] ratings.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> My guess is that is was too expensive to produce to warrant another season of low[ish] ratings.


I would guess the same thing, it's just stinks for fans of a particular show that's on the fringe


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Terra Nova
Person Of Interest
Last Man Standing
Homeland
New Girl

That's about it for me...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Ringer
> Series Premier
> CW
> Tuesday, September 13, 2011 (9/8c)


Weird, I always assumed you were over the age of 22.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Shows I'll try:

2 broke girls
Free Agents
How to be a Gentleman
New Girl
Suburgatory
Up All Night
American Horror Story
Charlies Angels
A Gifted Man
Grimm
Once Upon a Time
Pan Am
Person of Interest
The Playboy Club
Prime Suspect
[strike]Revenge[/strike]
Terra Nova
Unforgettable
The X-Factor


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For just about EVERY new show....
Going to simply record them, and queue them up for a few months...

Wasted way too much time the last two seasons on shows that were cancelled after two months.

Plenty of other shows to stay current on, until that point.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My usual policy is to record as many new shows to watch as possible which, when you can record four programs simultaneously, gives you a great deal of latitude. However, you can't watch it all. So normally, questionable new shows are put on an external hard drive for a month to see what gets canceled. We do try out a few, nonetheless.

Last year my wife and I really were looking forward to a season of Fox's "Lonestar" after seeing the first two episodes. Of course, Fox canceled the show before airing the third episode.

Here's the new scripted dramas I'll be recording, and an indication of what I expect we'll be watching ("maybe" indicates if time permits we might check out the first episode and perhaps a few more before deciding if the rest of the season gets moved to the EHD):








Because the appeal of a new comedy is so hard to accurately project, we'll probably check most of them out and probably will reject most of them.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldschoolecw said:


> This will be the first year ever I don't put my time into any new network TV shows. Last year, losing great shows like Chicago Code, Detroit 1-8-7 and Mad Love plus all the seasons past. I have been fooled to many times by network execs with there canceling at the drop of the hat


One solution: Record all the series you can. Then wait to see which are cancelled "before their time", and then watch.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No love for "Whitney"? That's one for my queue, for sure. 

A very helpful thread.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> No love for "Whitney"? That's one for my queue, for sure.
> 
> A very helpful thread.


I will do everything I can to avoid that show.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hilmar2k said:


> I will do everything I can to avoid that show.


Do you dislike her personna, looks, that type of show, or specific content hinted at in the trailers, or other? (If you don't mind; I am prying a bit, but for understanding, not to challenge your taste. [Mine is very challengeable])


----------



## Relativity (May 28, 2011)

Which shows will crash and burn?

The last new show I watched was "The Paul Rieser Show", how horrible this show was. It was cancelled after two episodes. I just don't understand how they can actually air a show without realizing its gonna be that bad. 

I predict "2 Broke Girls" as a flop based on the promotional previews alone. Is this what the yuts of today find funny? 

"Do you know the President? Yes. Do you have a horse? Yes. Do you know Paris Hilton? No, she's a hundred" followed by way to much laughter on the laugh track. 
and "Can you make a hot chocolate? ..{gets sprayed with cream}... nailed it." 
and, "Is this is where I supposed to feel sorry for you? " "A well adjusted person would." ..."I'm good inside..." laugh track. plus too many other un-funny lines.

I could be absolutely wrong, but my opinion is these previews are horrible. Maybe this is what the yuts of today find funny?


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

In order of interest:

American Horror Story
Terra Nova
Hell on Wheels
Grimm
The New Girl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Do you dislike her personna, looks, that type of show, or specific content hinted at in the trailers, or other? (If you don't mind; I am prying a bit, but for understanding, not to challenge your taste. [Mine is very challengeable])


All of the above.

I think her personality is brutal. 
She not even in the $1 rack of eye-candy to compensate.

The concept of the show, is annoying as all heck.

And the trailers did nothing more then solidify those notions for me.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> No love for "Whitney"? That's one for my queue, for sure.


I have her.  Not sure how long she will last though.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> One solution: Record all the series you can. Then wait to see which are cancelled "before their time", and then watch.


I only have one DVR and it's recording about 27 hours of programming a week for me now, never mind my shows that are starting back up over the next few weeks :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> No love for "Whitney"? That's one for my queue, for sure.
> 
> A very helpful thread.





hilmar2k said:


> I will do everything I can to avoid that show.





Laxguy said:


> Do you dislike her personna, looks, that type of show, or specific content hinted at in the trailers, or other? (If you don't mind; I am prying a bit, but for understanding, not to challenge your taste. [Mine is very challengeable])


I'll be watching. I first saw her on a Comedy Central Roast and found her hilarious. Her standup special was funny, as well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> I'll be watching. I first saw her on a Comedy Central Roast and found her hilarious. Her standup special was funny, as well.


And I think there in lies the problem...

After the first few, very well crafted episodes... how much left from the Roast and the standup will be allowed by NBC and the censors?

Now if the show was on a cable network, or a premium network... aka, were just about anything goes now adays... maybe...

But the trailers for this show, have me placing high odd's this will be the first show to get the axe.

And also that she hosted the "this is what is comming this season on NBC" and they burried it in the middle of a Sunday afternoon... sealed the deal for me and Whitney.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Do you dislike her personna, looks, that type of show, or specific content hinted at in the trailers, or other? (If you don't mind; I am prying a bit, but for understanding, not to challenge your taste. [Mine is very challengeable])





Earl Bonovich said:


> All of the above.
> 
> I think her personality is brutal.
> She not even in the $1 rack of eye-candy to compensate.
> ...


Was just going to respond, but you nailed so perfectly, now I don't have to.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> JACKIEGAGA said:
> 
> 
> > Ringer
> ...


Hmmm. Sarah Michelle Gellar is 34 years old and became a celebrity as the star of "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" which premiered in 1996. Notice the term used to describer her character in The CW's description of the show (from The CW's press release, May 2011):


> Sarah Michelle Gellar stars as a *woman* who, after witnessing a murder, goes on the run, hiding out by assuming the life of her wealthy identical twin sister - only to learn that her sister's seemingly idyllic life is just as complicated and dangerous as the one she's trying to leave behind.


Even the snobby NY Times critic condescended as follows:


> Ms. Gellar's new show is at least nominally realistic, but a recurring and humorous shot of her standing next to a set of oversized stone gargoyles nods to her earlier career as a vampire slayer, and she brings the same matter-of-fact soulfulness to the mystery story of "Ringer" that she did to the Gothic romance of "Buffy." And she still has those sad, hollow eyes, which play into a running joke in which the recently sober Bridget, standing in for the prosperous Siobhan, is repeatedly praised for losing weight.
> 
> "Ringer" isn't quite like anything else on CW...and its glimmers of humor and the quirky ways it works the specter of Bridget's addiction into the plot make it worth keeping an eye on. Elaborating on the twin-sisters-in-peril premise without descending into camp may prove to be too much of a challenge for the producers, but Ms. Gellar deserves our indulgence, at least for a few weeks.


The CW offers three new dramas we'll sample this year including "Ringer" which premiers tomorrow.

While we think the star of "The Secret Circle", Britt Robertson (age 21) of "Life Unexpected", is a solid young actress, this show will probably be too focused on attracting its target audience for us (after all, as senior citizens we're well over 22 and even over 66). But since it premiers Thursday, we'll check it out though the pilot episode has been panned by the critics.

"Hart of Dixie" starring Rachel Bilson (age 30) of "The O.C." may end up being fluff, but because it's basic plot has promise and we'd like to give it a try also. However, The CW has chosen to premier it at 9 pm two weeks from today against the premier of "Terra Nova" and in the same time slot as "Two and a Half Men." So it will be viewed on another night.

What I don't get here among all the "eye candy" comments is how quickly many here reject checking out shows that feature women like these:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The Ringer is alrady on our SL list...

As for the Heart of Dixie... It's just Doc Hollywood turned into a series.
Good 2 hour movie, but the plot line for it is already there. 

And I am not out to watch Eye Candy on these shows, just sometimes the candy store can compensate a little bit for a bad show... but overall if the show is bad... it is bad.

(Like the movie Electra)


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For just about EVERY new show....
> Going to simply record them, and queue them up for a few months...
> 
> Wasted way too much time the last two seasons on shows that were cancelled after two months.
> ...





oldschoolecw said:


> This will be the first year ever I don't put my time into any new network TV shows. Last year, losing great shows like Chicago Code, Detroit 1-8-7 and Mad Love plus all the seasons past. I have been fooled to many times by network execs with there canceling at the drop of the hat


I don't quite get the above two quotes. If I like a show I watch and do not worry will it be around for the long run. I just watch it and enjoy it.

Maybe I'm the exception in that I like shows to have a start and finish within a single episode. I liked CSI however I dumped unwatched the ones that had the miniatures killer for example. If that was suppose to keep me watching it failed miserably.



spartanstew said:


> Shows I'll try:
> 
> 2 broke girls
> Free Agents
> ...


Not having seen anything about Prime Suspect I wonder if it is a remake of the British series?

I have three tuners available for the new season and so far that may be overkill. (Two tuner HDDVR and single tuner Hard drive equipped DVD Recorder hooked up to basic cable for HD channels.)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TBoneit said:


> I don't quite get the above two quotes. If I like a show I watch and do not worry will it be around for the long run. I just watch it and enjoy it.


With so many viewing options... from long term shows, new shows...

I have been bitten many times, by investing time into shows... that we like and enjoy, but then after 5 episodes they are axed...

And we didn't watch another new show... that was continued, so we have to wait till summer or DVD's to get caught up on it.

I have over 10 tuners and about 6TB of space to record.. Typically we try to dedicate a network to a tuner, so this method has worked out for us.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> With so many viewing options... from long term shows, new shows...
> 
> I have been bitten many times, by investing time into shows... that we like and enjoy, but then after 5 episodes they are axed...
> 
> ...


I record the shows I might want to watch until I have looked at them they stay stored.

I set and record shows I might want to watch then I watch 2 hours a night until I've seen all the new shows. By then I'll have decided what to keep and what to dump. many shows I read the descriptions and do not even bother.

Reality shows and game shows get avoided.

I just spent the summer getting caught up from the beginning with The Closer, Psych, Eureka & Leverage. That I missed them from the start just meant I had more to watch this summer.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

phrelin said:


> What I don't get here among all the "eye candy" comments is how quickly many here reject checking out shows that feature women like these:


What I don't get is how someone would consider watching a show based on what the women (or men) look like. I look for plot and/or acting and/or plain entertainment. Now, I do consider what the women look like when I'm picking out my porn, but that's different.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

When the writers' strike was going on a few years ago, I thought I'd never be saying anything like this. It's probably just as well that some things get canceled even if they include a few shows we like.

I really can't figure out how to watch everything and now have two 750 GB EHD's getting near full from shows I wanted to watch in previous seasons but just weren't on our A-list.

Beginning in the first week of October in addition to Letterman, Leno, and Stewart plus typically 4 hours of movies a week, I'll be recording the following 52 hours a week of programming:

_Sunday_

Against the Wall
Boardwalk Empire
Breaking Bad
Dexter
Good Wife, The
Homeland
Masterpiece Mystery
Pan Am

_Monday_

2 Broke Girls 
Big C, The
Castle
Hart of Dixie
Hawaii Five-O
House
How I Met Your Mother
Mike & Molly
Playboy Club, The
Terra Nova
Two and a Half Men
Weeds

_Tuesday_

Body of Proof
Glee
NCIS
NCIS: Los Angeles
New Girl 
Parenthood
Raising Hope
Ringer
Sons of Anarchy
Unforgettable

_Wednesday_

American Horror Story
Criminal Minds
CSI
Free Agents
Happy endings
Harry's Law
Law & Order: SVU
Luther
Middle, The 
Modern Family 
Revenge
Suburgatory
Up All Night

_Thursday_

Big Bang Theory, The *
Charlie's Angels
Community
Grey's Anatomy
How to be a Gentleman
Mentalist, The
Parks & Recreation 
Person of Interest
Prime Suspect
Private Practice
Secret Circle, The
Whitney

_Friday_

Bill Maher
Blue Bloods
CSI New York
Fringe
Gifted Man, A
Sanctuary

Assuming somehow by skipping commercials I can cram watching 5 hours of programming into 4 hours, that's 35 of the 52 hours recorded watched in seven days. And that assumes we don't watch some of the late night shows plus a movie or two.

I know that some of these shows are really Summer shows and will end within a week or two, but some shows like "Bones" will premier a few weeks into the season keeping the hour count high.

For a scripted television nut like me, this is really a tough problem.:sure:


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Just got the TV Guide Fall Preview issue in the mail today.

Yawn.....

I'll be recording Terra Nova, Person of Interest and Boss. Like some others, I'm more likely to record and only watch if they don't get canceled in the first season.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not a lot that really caught my eye this year. I'm still burned out on procedurals and long-form serials. On the other hand, I want my escapism to be high quality, not just the same old fluff.

I will be trying _The X Factor_ this year because it supposedly has slaughtered _Idol_ in other markets. It seems to deal elegantly with some of _Idol's_ deficiencies, as well.

In the scripted genre, the only one that gives me something to think about is _Pan Am_. This show seems to be sold simultaneously as "nostalgia porn" (A look back to when women were both submissive and sexy) and a women's empowerment drama. AMC's _Mad Men_ manages this feat but I wonder if a broadcast show can do it effectively.

I'll tell you what I don't want, is another hybrid supernatural thriller/crime drama. Best of luck to all of you who want to watch the one where the guy communicates with his dead wife or the guy sees it before it happens or whatever. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I will be trying _The X Factor_ this year because it supposedly has slaughtered _Idol_ in other markets. It seems to deal elegantly with some of _Idol's_ deficiencies, as well.


What deficiencies... other then what should be taking what should be a 8 week show, and turning it into a 6 month monster, that people lose interest in until the very last week... and then trying to force the winner down our throats for the next year... when the real tallented people go off and make their own careers?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, that, and not allowing groups or people older than a certain age, and the overdependence on teenage girl votes...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Person of Interest sounds interesting, but also sounds almost like Knight Rider or Street Hawk meets Minority Report without the vehicle.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'll tell you what I don't want, is another hybrid supernatural thriller/crime drama. Best of luck to all of you who want to watch the one where the guy communicates with his dead wife or the guy sees it before it happens or whatever. Just not my cup of tea.


It's interesting where CBS is going this year on the drama side. They only have three new dramas. Two are crime procedurals, each with a twist, one based on technology the other on biology, but not the supernatural.

"Person of Interest" stars Jim Caviezel, Emmy Award winner Michael Emerson and Academy Award nominee Taraji P. Henson in a crime thriller about a presumed dead former-CIA agent who teams up with a mysterious billionaire to prevent violent crimes. Emerson plays a software genius who invented a program that uses pattern recognition to identify people about to be involved in violent crimes. Using state-of-the-art surveillance technology, the team unravels the mystery of the person of interest to stop the crime before it happens.

"Unforgettable" stars as Poppy Montgomery as an enigmatic former police detective with a rare condition that makes her memory so flawless that every place, every conversation, every moment is forever embedded in her mind, except for the details that would help solve her sister's long-ago murder.

Friday's "A Gifted Man" is a supernatural show replacing "Ghost Whisperer" about a brilliant, charismatic surgeon whose life changes forever when his deceased ex-wife begins teaching him the meaning of life from the "hereafter." We didn't watch "Ghost Whisperer" so I don't think we'll watch this though apparently this guy is going to go help his ex's free-clinic.

I'll be curious to see if CBS can hold its place with the consistently large audiences for its existing shows and how well these three will fit in.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> Not having seen anything about Prime Suspect I wonder if it is a remake of the British series?


Yes, it is an American remake of the British Series. TV Guide critic said it was nowhere near as good as the original, but that Maria Bello, who plays Helen Mirren's role, is very good. I'm going to give it a shot as I LOVE Prime Suspect. PBS is airing some of Prime Suspect all this fall.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> Wife and went through the list of new premieres and between us are going to try the following:
> 
> Up All Night.
> 2 Broke Girls
> ...


I don't watch Network TV. Too stupid.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Yes, it is an American remake of the British Series. TV Guide critic said it was nowhere near as good as the original, but that Maria Bello, who plays Helen Mirren's role, is very good. I'm going to give it a shot as I LOVE Prime Suspect. PBS is airing some of Prime Suspect all this fall.


I had originally watched them when they aired on PBS years ago. I will sample this one and see how it is.

Thanks


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

```
ABC	Missing
ABC	Once Upon a Time
ABC	The River

BBCA	Bedlam
BBCA	State of Prey
BBCA	Whitechapel

CBS	A Gifted Man
CBS	Person of Interest
CBS	The Unforgettable

FOX	The Finder
FOX	Terra Nova
FOX	Touch

FX	American Horror Story

NBC	Grimm
NBC	Prime Suspect

PIX	Ringer
PIX	The Secret Circle

SyFy	Neverland

TNT	Tuesday Night Mystery Movies
```


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I suppose this one of the fallacies of owning a DVR, but the only program mentioned I have heard of is Terra Nova. Of course I know what American Horror Story and
Charlies Angels must be about. But thanks for the ideas, and as above, I will set links and delete them as the networks do the same.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm looking forward to tons of movies, plus "Boss" on Starz and "Boardwalk Empire" on HBO.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

As for me, looking forward to these new series:

Up All Night (already premiered)
The Playboy Club
Prime Suspect
Person of Interest
Pan Am
Terra Nova
Homeland
American Horror Story
Enlightened
Boss
Grimm
Beavis & Butthead
Hell on Wheels


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I didn't want to start a whole new thread on this, but I just discovered that the Showtime series Homeland, just premiered on Direct TV's 101. The show is not even due to premier on Showtime until October but I am watching the pilot episode on 101 right now!


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

The Playboy Club removed from Series Manager.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> I didn't want to start a whole new thread on this, but I just discovered that the Showtime series Homeland, just premiered on Direct TV's 101. The show is not even due to premier on Showtime until October but I am watching the pilot episode on 101 right now!


Showtime & DirecTV have done this quite a bit lately. The problem is it's not the full episode and it's edited for content. They did that with The Borgias and a couple other series before it premiered on Showtime.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

I know we are not really discussing reality shows, but we removed "The Sing Off" from our series link after the second group performed.

Was disappointed with "Glee", but gave it the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

It's New Girl that was obnoxious and insufferable, not Whitney. Whitney looks clever and hip, while New Girl was based on a one-note gag which burns out almost at once. A character so phony and self-conscious that even her fellow actors didn't seem to be buying it.

Two Broke Girls was funny and smart, clever writing, edgy, hip characters.

New Girl will be cancelled in nanoseconds. I put my money on Whitney and Two Broke Girls.

Playboy was shallow and crushingly boring and predictable. Even the eye candy can't make that work. I suspect Pan Am will be the same.

Up All Night was...eh...ok at times. But Maya Rudolph in her obno Oprah parody is just plain godawful, way over the top. Her chewing the scenery really kills the clever and fun dialog chemistry of Applegate (who I really like) and Will Arnett who is also terrific. Too bad, coulda woulda shoulda.


----------



## Lucavex (Apr 26, 2011)

pablo said:


> As for me, looking forward to these new series:
> 
> Up All Night (already premiered)
> The Playboy Club
> ...


There's a new Beavis and Butthead?

Do tell.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lucavex said:


> There's a new Beavis and Butthead?
> 
> Do tell.


October 27th! http://www.mtv.com/shows/beavis_and_butthead/series.jhtml


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll second the New girl comments...........boring. I lasted 1/2 way through before I had to turn it off. The characters aren't really likeable and I didn't laugh once.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

They killed CSI NV for me, this is terrible:nono:


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

oldschoolecw said:


> They killed CSI NV for me, this is terrible:nono:


At first blush, Ted Danson seees to have been a bad choice. They'll have to a lot of improving of his character or the program will really suffer. Lawrence Fishburne was better as a big name draw.

Criminal Minds, on the other hand, may be looking up with the return (from the supposed dead) of Emily Prentiss.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

So far counting this week and looking at next week the new fall premieres are not really looking all that interesting.

I've only set a max of two timers per evening including things l had set last year, Sometimes only one timer. Maybe it'll get better, maybe not.

Looks like Netflix streaming may be getting a workout this winter.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

oldschoolecw said:


> They killed CSI NV for me, this is terrible:nono:


Seems like someone sold someone else the idea to add more funny to it. To make it mildly Cheers-like. It's a bad idea. Wonder how many episodes are already in the can pursuing this foolishness?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

And don't get me wrong, I like Ted Danson, just not in the way they made his new character.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm really liking Up All Night so far. Kelly Bundy is great and the whole thing is very nice. Hope it stays on.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Whitney was just ok. Might watch it again, but if I missed it, I wouldn't miss it. Some witty lines and a few laughs, but she and her BF had some very awkward/improv-style weak moments. Not great chemistry there.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Caught up to Harry. Looks like another good season.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

oldschoolecw said:


> And don't get me wrong, I like Ted Danson, just not in the way they made his new character.


Way too early to call-out his character. The show writers have been pretty good in the past. So I'll wait to see where they take him.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Whitney is very easy on the eyes but I don't see it making it. Not funny at all.

Revenge was much better than expected!!!


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Damn, missed Revenge, it did look awfully good in the trailers. Do they repeat pilots on TV? I could watch on PC but I'd rather big screen it.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Damn, missed Revenge, it did look awfully good in the trailers. Do they repeat pilots on TV? I could watch on PC but I'd rather big screen it.


It is on again tonight at 9 (depending on your time zone).


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

Whitney has to be the worst show in years to actually make it to air. Unbelievable how bad it is. Given that it's on NBC, it might make a full season. On any other network, I'd expect it to last less than 5 episodes. Just plain horrible.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

BLWedge09 said:


> Whitney has to be the worst show in years to actually make it to air.


I take it you didn't see last year's effort from Paul Reiser.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I get a kick out of how much people can hate a show. :lol: I'm really into TV & if I don't like a show, then it's no biggie - I just don't watch it. I never hated a show like some here have expressed. One mans trash....


----------



## bean1980 (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking forward to season two of Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> I get a kick out of how much people can hate a show. :lol: I'm really into TV & if I don't like a show, then it's no biggie - I just don't watch it. I never hated a show like some here have expressed. One mans trash....


Right on. Some of those people will watch a show they "hate" many times just to be sure.....

We have been asked to tone down our expressions of derisions on other's druthers. And in that vein I've refrained from replying "STFU" to more than one guy or gal. It'd be in vain, anyway, not to mention in poor taste and not within the t.o.s. of DBS.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

Just added second DVR so it makes adding some new series on broadcast channels easier to schedule .I put the new box in living room and moved HR20-700 into our sun room where at night it can continue all recordings set and free up the main set for MLB playoffs and some other live sport events to watch live in living room .Don,t for get Dexter is coming on again plus a new show Homeland which, looks good from the previews both on Showtime.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks David Ortiz, got it scheduled! And knock one out of Yankee Stadium for me tomorrow please! Go Sox!!!

Update: Watched it, pretty good, but why was the GIRL in prison for 10 years if her dad was the framed guy? She didn't do anything, she was just a kid at the time. Makes no sense.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Drucifer" said:


> Caught up to Harry. Looks like another good season.


I'm just glad they spent time here updating the city shots. No more Riverfront in the Skyline. Looking forward to their version of a particular bar and restaurant downtown.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

At least in Boardwalk Empire, while there may be lots of bloodsuckers, not everyone is "magic".


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> I take it you didn't see last year's effort from Paul Reiser.


I did and it was close...but, in my opinion, not as bad as Whitney. I gave the Paul Reiser show a second episode to see if it was just the pilot...nope. After that, I moved on.



sigma1914 said:


> I get a kick out of how much people can hate a show. :lol: I'm really into TV & if I don't like a show, then it's no biggie - I just don't watch it. I never hated a show like some here have expressed. One mans trash....


Hey, if you like it, then by all means watch it. If you were referring to Whitney though, based on the response I saw on twitter during the show and the reviews I've seen, I wouldn't count on it being there long term.



Laxguy said:


> Right on. Some of those people will watch a show they "hate" many times just to be sure.....
> 
> We have been asked to tone down our expressions of derisions on other's druthers. And in that vein I've refrained from replying "STFU" to more than one guy or gal. It'd be in vain, anyway, not to mention in poor taste and not within the t.o.s. of DBS.


Feel free to saw what you want. Not going to hurt my feelings. We're just talking about a TV show anyway. You're right about one thing. I *may* (haven't decided yet) watch Whitney next week just to see if any changes were made after the pilot. If not...and they'd have to be major changes to sway me... I'll move on with my life. Like I said...just a TV show.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Whitney was just ok. Might watch it again, but if I missed it, I wouldn't miss it. Some witty lines and a few laughs, but she and her BF had some very awkward/improv-style weak moments. Not great chemistry there.


Finally watched it last night. He was funnier than she was. Not sure if it was the writing or if his delivery was better. I'll keep it around for now.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Pan Am is very very good. Pleasant surprise. Up All Night is going great too. Didn't yet check out Terra Nova.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Once Upon a Time looks interesting.


----------

